# Grill Surrounds



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi. Does anyone know how the surrounds should be painted? Semi gloss, flat or same as car?
Thanks
Linda


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Mine are a flat black.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Linda, The grill surrounds should be black plastic (not painted). If you have to paint them for restorative reasons, then I think 60 % black would look the most original........my opinion...........E.A.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Eric Animal said:


> Linda, The grill surrounds should be black plastic (not painted). If you have to paint them for restorative reasons, then I think 60 % black would look the most original........my opinion...........E.A.


:agree

Use a black adhesion promoting primer for plastic before spraying with 60%.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey guys,
My surrounds came in flat black, but I think they'd look better painted. So, I'll take your guy's advice and go 60%.
Thanks
Linda


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Wait, wait, wait! So, I ordered these from the Parts Place and they came in a real flat black. Are they correct this way then? My original ones were painted to match the car paint. I just assumed they were painted. :confused
Linda


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

They are not the same color as the car (unless it is a black car.....haha).


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice...it just so happens that's what I'm painting it...:lol:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Linda: mine has the original, (and cracked) gille surrounds. they are semi-gloss plack formed plastic, unpainted. '67's all came with semigloss black grille surrounds, regardless of body color. If yours came in flat black, they will need to be polised or painted to look shiny. Mine are ALMOST a high gloss, but like the other folks said, I think 60% would nail it. Good luck.


----------



## EP Goat (Dec 18, 2008)

*69 hidden headlight grills*

What kind of silver and black should i use for the 69's


----------

